# 41 mag



## merican (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been looking for a sidearm to hunt with, particularly hogs. A friend of mine has offered to sell me a mint condition Dan Wesson 41 mag with I believe a six inch barrel. Problem is that I know nothing about the 41 mag as far as reliable distances, knock down etc. Any help goes appreciated.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you reload? You'll want to. I don't recall the last time I saw any .41 MAG in a local shop.


----------



## specialk (Dec 7, 2010)

Ammo can be found.....I shoot a t/c 14 inch.....I believe I shoot 210grain winchester.....my son and I have killed a few w/  it....all fell within 30 yds


----------



## merican (Dec 7, 2010)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Do you reload? You'll want to. I don't recall the last time I saw any .41 MAG in a local shop.



I have never reloaded, maybe this will give me a reason to start. Can anyone reccomend a good factory load for hogs?


----------



## parolebear (Dec 7, 2010)

I have some 41 mag hunting ammo (factory) for sale on the board.  Grizzly and Buffalo  The ammo is easy to find around here but it is not one that you walk into Wally World and pick up.  The ballistics are fine, a shade below 44 with a good deal less recoil.  Distance is like most handguns, my talent limits distance more than the bullet effectiveness.  I have a Smith and Wesson 657 in a 3" so I don't hunt with it.  Not because it will not do the job, I just like a longer sight plane for hunting.


----------



## Red350SS (Dec 7, 2010)

I handgun hunt with a Ruger Blackhawk .41 Mag my dad gave me about 20 years ago. Love it. Have had no problems rangewise with any shot I want to take with a handgun, and it has noticeably less recoil than the .44 mags I also have. Rounds are pretty easy to find- any good gun shop or true sporting goods store should have them in stock.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 7, 2010)

So how does the price of .41 compare to .44?

I don't suspect that you'll be finding Winchester White Box in .41 for practice ammo.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.ammoengine.com/find/ammo/.41_Magnum

The .41 Magnum really likes reloads but as you can see from the site above, ammo is available and Internet searching might even find you better prices.
I have a Redhawk,BlackHawk and Contender in .41 Mag and I have killed deer with each. Longest shot was probably 70 yards and all the deer went right down. Just wait for the right shot and put it where it needs to be and you will be good.
The Dan Wessons were good guns and you can still find extra barrels for them but they are getting rarer and expensive.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2010)

Check with Double Tap Ammo for some awesome Barnes loads for the .41 Rem Mag.

I love mine.  Very sweet shooter.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 8, 2010)

I have Never had a problem finding ammo for the 41 mag.  I do handload mine but see it on shelves in stores all the time.  To answer your question though, the 41 mag is a great caliber.  Never had any experience with a dan Wesson thought, only the Ruger Blackhawk and Smith &
Wesson mod 57, both awesome guns.  As far as the 41 mag goes, it will do anything the 44 mag will do and do it 
with a lil less recoil.


----------



## LawnStalker (Dec 8, 2010)

I've found both Dan Wesson pistols and the .41 rem mag cartridge to be very addictive...

I think CZ-usa still can provide extra barrels for the Dan Wesson revolvers. Barrel switching is a simple procedure between the varying lengths, but as someone, OK several folks, have pointed out why have a single gun with multiple barrels if you can have multiple guns? Dan Wessons, I believe, are often undervalued in the used market if they aren't being sold with a "kit" of extra barrels which seem to draw the collectors' checkbooks &/or wallets from their pants pockets.


----------



## GAR (Dec 8, 2010)

*41mag*

Been a proud owner of a S & W Model 57 since 1974. Not a thing wrong with the caliber. The 41 mag would appear to have an almost cult status. Those that own them love them. If you reload you have a lot of differant bullet weights to chose from. You can go as high as 300 grains which is a heavyweight for the 41.

I enclosed a picture of my old S & W and my newest acqusation. A Ruger Redhawk Hunter in 41 mag. The rounds at the bottom are some cast 230gr LFN's that I have just started casting.

Tom


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...3&categoryId=7551&categoryString=653***691***

the silvertips winchester are the same price as 44 mag


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 8, 2010)

Even if you don't intend to hunt with it, buy it from your friend.

Worst case is you can trade it to someone (like me maybe  ) for a different hunting rig.


----------



## merican (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen I have decided to make it my first handgun rig for hunting. The pistol also has factory rings and scope that have never been mounted, but I may just stick with the irons for stalking.


----------



## ga nopro (Dec 10, 2010)

merican said:


> I've been looking for a sidearm to hunt with, particularly hogs. A friend of mine has offered to sell me a mint condition Dan Wesson 41 mag with I believe a six inch barrel. Problem is that I know nothing about the 41 mag as far as reliable distances, knock down etc. Any help goes appreciated.




YES! Another soon to be .41 mag lover!  Contrats on a great choice. My S/W 57 served me well for a lot of years and I'm sure the DW will do the same for you. Ammo readily avail @....Cabela's, Midway, pawn shops etc.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a Taurus .41 mag

I use the winchester 240gr platinum tip hollow point bullets. I keep it as a hip gun, but I have shot 3 hogs with it and they all have dropped.

The ammo aint cheap. But then again I am not shooting it alot either.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 16, 2010)

Now you need a Marlin FG to go with it.
cw


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2010)

Pics, brother, Pics.

Let's see your new hunter.

I think you'll really love the .41.  I'm stocking up on brass and bullets at this time.  I plan to load from mild to wild for this gun.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## GAR (Dec 19, 2010)

Shot this the other day at 25 yards. Was shooting the 230gr LFN that I have just started casting. 15 rounds total utilizing 3 differant powders (HS6/2400/H110). All pretty much went to the same point of aim.

Going to  go back and see how the differant loads work at a longer range. Did find some plastic soda bottles on the berm at the end of the 100yard line and wore them out.

Tom


----------



## joemeadows (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a taurus tracker 41mag with 4" ported barrel for sale with 2 speed loaders and around 65 rounds and uncle mikes pancake holster $450 firm 772 201 4104


----------



## Lonegle57 (Jan 12, 2011)

will always be a 41 mag fan, find them across the board accurate and plenty of power for deer, the Smith is my fav but have Rugers in the herd as well as a contender barrel


----------



## Tacklebox (Jan 20, 2011)

If u go with the 41mag check out doubletaps wfn hardcasts 250gr. They have a controlled expansion that will give you a pass through shot on the hogs. Has great review for the 44 an 10mm. I hunt with the Glock 20 10mm an have order these. 41mg is a little smaller than a 44mg and bigger than the 357. Also check ga arms for Target rounds.


----------



## ga41 (Jan 24, 2011)

count me as a 41 fan, Nosler 210 will do the job, if you want factory jacketed bullets


----------



## jackherber (Jan 24, 2011)

My first centerfire handgun was a Smith in .41. I had never even heard of the .41 until then. I have since traded that Smith but now have a blackhawk. Standard bullet weight tends to run at 210 grains. Other weights can be found in some of the premium brands. Go ahead and take the plunge into reloading and the rarer calibers will no longer put you off. Plus notice that unlike the .357 with .38 special and .44 mag with .44 special the .41 has no special. By handloading you can tailor your loads to anything you want


----------

